# Looking for Orchids



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey, guys, I'm looking for orchids.

Specifically, if anyone has any of the following, it would be great!

1) Cymbidium ensifolium

2) Cymbidium formosanum

These are both fragrant type and are somewhat difficult to find in the States. If anyone has any lead just PM me and/or share their experiences here. Thanks, y'all


----------

